# New to the board - introduction



## watkinskris (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi everyone.  I am new here and thought I would like to introduce myself.

A little background on us.  I am 31 with only one ovary due to a tumor removal when I was 17 years old.  My husband is 46.  We have a beautiful 5 year old daughter who we conceived naturally after 2.5 years trying.  When I first went in to discuss my infertility a scan showed that my previous c-section and surgery had created a lot of scar tissue that was causing my tubes to be blocked.  I went ahead with the lap and they removed the adhesions attaching my uterus to my bowel and tubes, and also removed my appendix due to appendicitis, removed a few fibroids, a cyst, and treated for grade 1 endometriosis.  At the time, the doc said we were ok to try naturally for 6 months and, if that didn't work, it was time for IVF.  After a year and a half we went back to the doc and were getting ready to start the IVF process when my body went wonky and my cycle decided to start 2 weeks early.  My husband got scared and decided that IVF wasn't for us.  However, 2 years later now, and we have come back around to the idea. 

My husband and I will be starting on our first IVF cycle tomorrow or the day after as I have just started my flow.  My doctor has prescribed a short protocol for me as my AMH is 9.0 pmol/l.  I am very nervous to get started as the decision to try IVF has been 4 years in the making.  While I am very excited to try and add to our family and finally give my daughter the sibling she has been begging for for the last year, I am unsure about all the medication and how my body will react.

Has anyone else with just 1 ovary and low AMH gone through the short protocol, and if so, what were your results?  Also, where can I find cycle buddies?


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Watkinskris and welcome to FF 

I'm so sorry to hear of your struggles over the past couple of years 
You've definitely come to the right place for wonderful support and great advice from people who will truly understand how you are feeling 

Have a good look around the site as there are many areas that will be useful to you.
A few links to get you started :

Treatment Support - Cycle Buddies:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=68.0

Pregnancy and Parenting after Infertility - Hoping for Another Miracle:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=153.0

Diagnosis - Tubal factors:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=114.0

Diagnosis - Endometriosis:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=9.0

Diagnosis - Uterine & Cervical Issues:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=101.0

Treatment Support - IVF (and index to Sub Boards):
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0

Welcome - New to Fertility Friends:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0

I wish you all the best and lots of luck 
Anj x x


----------



## watkinskris (Apr 28, 2015)

Thank you Anjelissa.  I look forward to perusing the links you have posted and garnering as much information as I can before I get started.


----------

